
There are too many video games. Now what? - eindiran
https://www.polygon.com/2018/9/28/17911372/there-are-too-many-video-games-what-now-indiepocalypse
======
makecheck
What I can’t figure out is why stores make it so hard to _find_ any of these
games that supposedly exist.

Now, a substantial amount of space is devoted to _pre-orders_ : games that
can’t even be played yet!!! How does that help the games _currently_ for sale?

There are lots of positive feedback loops: advertising only the top 10 keeps
them (shockingly!) in the top 10 seemingly forever. And the categories
suck...why should _anyone_ care which games have made the most money,
especially when some in-app purchase lists seem scammy as hell?

